# Short overnight trip 9/6/14



## ProKat22 (May 24, 2011)

Looking at running out of Freeport tonight at about 7 pm to Tequila area to chase shrimp boats/blackfin and trying to find some grouper first thing in the morning. Will be heading back in early at 9 sunday morning and back to the dock by 11. Running a 36 Contender. Need 2 more. PM if interested...


----------



## ggunn1012 (Nov 11, 2013)

*over nite trip*

pm sent


----------

